# Baseball Game visit



## Kodiak825 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all - I am new to this forum and love seeing other people enjoying life with their GSD's. My family has had GSD's throughout my life but I finally was able to get one of my own, now that I am out of college and have my house. 
His name is Kodiak and he is 7 1/2 months now. He loves going to dog parks to socialize and he is excellent around strangers, especially kids. My latest test for him was to visit a major league baseball game. The Cincinnati Reds had a "Bark in the Park" game where over 600 dogs went. I saw several German Shepherd which was awesome. Anyways, I'de like to share a couple pics of Kodiak with the community.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome! What a handsome boy you have  I actually went to the Braves' Bark in the Park recently  Loads of fun! Look forward to more pics ((


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to you and handsome Kodiak

What a fun outing, great pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! 

We go to the Oakland A's Dog Day event every year.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww, he's adorable! <3 Glad he did so well! My Sophie is the same way with new people. (I say "new people" because she's never met a stranger! Hahaha) She LOVES little kids, because they taste like sugar. XD


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We love Bark in the Park!

Your boy is very handsome!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How fun!! 
Looks like a blast! We have on coming up I think this weekend


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

So cool! I'm looking forward to our minor league's bark in the park day!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like fun. Unfortunately for us the San Diego Padres Petco Park has banned German Shepherds along with a few other breeds from their "Dog Days" games.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kodiak looks like the true fan. Great pics. Looks like alot of fun.


----------

